# USACI event in aurora CO June 4th



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Pretty sure it’s going to come together 
I’m hosting a USACI event at my store
I’m in the works of finalizing it 

If want to come compete please pm me and I can get you in contact with richie out here in CO. 

this will be a SQ event.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Talked to richie today….. it’s on. 
june 4 at my store.

Pm me for details. It’s going to be a lot of fun
I’ll try n do a bbq for DIYma members.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I might have to swing by, I doubt I'll compete though, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

gijoe said:


> I might have to swing by, I doubt I'll compete though, but stranger things have happened.


yeah if they have last minute entries I might have the wife bring the van for laughs and a win

it has a focal 6ch with vertias horns and some very special compression drivers and 8s and a 99$ sub amp combo, the horns are mounted all f Ed up and it looks like 5 kids just ate McDonald’s in there , but hahah the van sounds sooooooo good …….


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

June 4th event click here for more info Colorado


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Aww yeah. Gonna have to make this one. Also not competing unless I get really bored in the next few weeks.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

who is going to judge .......................


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

tijuana_no said:


> who is going to judge .......................


richie crumb…. He’s the USACI guy he owns RAAM audio in the springs 
I am not sure who else he has tbh


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

The wife is too embarrassed to bring the van (awwwwwww booooooo) lol ….. that sucks because it sounds so amazing….. the horns in her van are absolutely stellar…. (It’s always the **** box cars that have the best acoustics 


i have my Honda there for some demos, I won’t enter the comp tho…. I probably bring out my tuning rig and have some dsp tuning available.

We will have some good prizes


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing where you've taken the Fit since I heard it like 5 years ago. It was impressive then.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking forward it!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hope to see you there tomorrow


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank everyone for coming. Wow some amazing cars, so fun to see and hear all those cars.
Congrats on the winners (Aaron , Cameron and others)

It was nice to see pretty much everyone that entered had a good sounding and good imaging car. (Minus the drifter old dood that entered his stock stereo and thought it was a car show, that was fun also)


Super good time , thank you USACi and IASCA for coming to the shop and helping.. nothing but positive feedback thus far… so it’s definitely changed my heart on competition since the 90s when I last competed. It was a lot of fun, maybe I will enter the next one. Or at least help out in some way.

Wish I took more pics! I’ll ask around and see if I can get more .


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Man, hate that I missed this. Wound up having to fly to Vegas at the last minute for work. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

rob feature said:


> Man, hate that I missed this. Wound up having to fly to Vegas at the last minute for work. Thanks for the pics!


Yeah I was hoping you would be there 

I have to get together with Cameron and Richy and try and do another one 

It was so fun


----------

